# Has anybody else used fluorocarbon for main line for inshore fishing?



## Reed_Sabine_Lake_Angler

Ive been using 20 pound braid with 3ft of 30lb flouro as my leader line. Ive gotton tired of feeling my leader knot bump my guides when i cast so ive been thinking about switching to fluorocarbon as my main line. I mainly use this setup for sinking plugs and jigs. Has anybody else used fluorocarbon as a main line for inshore fishing?


----------



## Permit Rat

OK, I guess if you use braid, you have to have a longer leader. I use mono for inshore and my chafe leaders are only about 12-15 inches long. I also use about a 5 ft. double line but that knot is so narrow and smooth that I don't think I am ever aware of it passing through the guides. When new, the knot of my leader, only has to pass through the tip-top and I feel it go, maybe 50% of the time.....not an issue. As I re-tie lures, the leader shortens and eventually I have the whole thing outside the rod tip all the time. I dunno....this is just my way and I don't have a problem.


----------



## Fishon 13

I have tried it many times and did not like it. Too much memory and it does not have as much abrasion resistant as they claim. IMO. I will note that I have tried different brands with the same results. A lot of the bass pros use it. As with most things in fishing you gotta buy it to try it. I hope this helps. Let me know if you end up liking it.


----------



## Reed_Sabine_Lake_Angler

Fishon 13 said:


> I have tried it many times and did not like it. Too much memory and it does not have as much abrasion resistant as they claim. IMO. I will note that I have tried different brands with the same results. A lot of the bass pros use it. As with most things in fishing you gotta buy it to try it. I hope this helps. Let me know if you end up liking it.


Well i bought some pline tactical fluorocarbon 12 lb test and had alot of stretch but not alot of sensitivity like i had with braid. Which i expected that but it casted really well and i got it hung a couple times and i never knew 12 lb test could be so hard to break off. Overall its gon take some getting use to but i liked it and hopefully it will hold up during a day of fishing and catching solid fish.


----------



## Klatch

I have been using straight fluorocarbon for years and love it. I do use a line conditioner while installing new line then once in water unspool and or drag as boat moves and reel back up. For me problem solved.


----------



## johnsons1480

Iâ€™ve started experimenting. Iâ€™ve got 17 lb mono on my top water rod, and 15 or 17 lb fluorocarbon on my jig rod. Fished it last weekend, caught some fish with it. Less painful backlashes than you have with braid, it sinks so you can use a slightly smaller jig head, casts better than braid in my opinion. Probably going to stick with it


----------



## Garretthenn

i have been using P Lines for over 17 years, and fluorocarbon for more than 10 years. My buddies use braid, im torn between the 2 at times. The benefits of the fluorocarbon is it does not stretch as much as mono, meaning more sensitive and can feel soft strikes easier. They say braid is even more sensitive, but down on the coast the wind is always blowing the line so the added slack who knows ,that is another topic. But whatever you use there is a difference in the PLINES. FlouroClear is not 100 percent fluorocarbon, its a blend with mono and coated with fluorocarbon. Make sure it is 100 percent fluorocarbon. before you buy anything take it out of the package tie a small knot and try to break it (without gloves) on. You should not be able to break fresh 10 lb fluorocarbon, and should not feel any stretch in about 18" either (unless wearing gloves) or unless you just like line cutting through your hands for the goofs who want to prove they can break the line. If it breaks its rotten, yes i said it if you can break 10 lb its no good. ive gone through boxes at academy and busted knots in 5-6 packages before i find a good box, and if the line breaks chances are the line has been on the shelf for a long time and is no good, i do this to any mono, or fluorocarbon line before purchasing. Another perk to Fluorocarbon is its virtually invisible in the clearest waters. Alot of braid users also use fluorocarbon as their leader material. it is a good all around line, and if you get a backlash its easier to correct than braid. It is far supperior then mono in my opinion, and it does not have the memory like mono. So after 3 months sitting on a reel it still unwinds straight without line curling like mono. I replace my line twice a year depending on how much i fish.


----------



## ccoker

as I am getting ready to head to the coast and tying on fresh floro leaders to braid I am starting to questing of it is worth the hassle...

I use 20lb Finns and 20lb Seaguar floro leaders

Using the uniknot I don't like the knot casting through the eyes of my rods (all spinning) and I use a shorter leader, maybe 18" as I don't like having the lure hanging further from that. 

I started watching videos on tying the FG knot and tried it a few times, frustrating..

seriously considering ditching the whole thing

We caught a ton of fish growing up with standard old mono tied straight to lures.


----------



## ccoker

well, just tried the Crazy Alberto knot
easy, fast, much smaller and smoother profile than the Uni
Will get it a shot


----------



## photofishin

ccoker said:


> as I am getting ready to head to the coast and tying on fresh floro leaders to braid I am starting to questing of it is worth the hassle...
> 
> I use 20lb Finns and 20lb Seaguar floro leaders
> 
> Using the uniknot I don't like the knot casting through the eyes of my rods (all spinning) and I use a shorter leader, maybe 18" as I don't like having the lure hanging further from that.
> 
> I started watching videos on tying the FG knot and tried it a few times, frustrating..
> 
> seriously considering ditching the whole thing
> 
> We caught a ton of fish growing up with standard old mono tied straight to lures.


There are several methods of tying the FG knot...some are easier than others. Let me know what area of town you're in...I'd be glad to show you how I do it...with a little practice, it's a MUCH smaller and stronger knot than the crazy alberto.


----------



## habanerojooz

I'm starting to think sensitivity is a little overrated and overused. I think back to the tackle I've used, 10 years ago, 20 years, 30 years, 40 years.....our rods and lines have advanced much over the years. We now have greater durability, lighter weight, and increased sensitivity in almost everything we use. For me, my high end rods are very sensitive and I'm skilled enough to see and detect most saltwater game fish strikes. The only time I place an extremely high premium on sensitivity is when I'm fishing for .......... crappie.

I love the FG knot. Strongest and thinnest knot that I've ever seen. It is also the smoothest knot for reeling/casting through the rod eyes. I can tie one pretty quickly too, but TBH, I'm getting tired of the hassle and expense. I've started to switch back to mono on a few baitcasters because I now think that a bit of stretch is good in some instances. Because of this, I'm starting to use mono more often for leaders with my braid. I'll probably stay with braid on the spinners because braid has less coil memory.

Back to fluoro for main line. I've not done it only because of expense and I don't feel that fluoro has a big advantage over mono in the upper Texas coastal areas that I fish. If I were fishing in Florida, then I 'may' lean towards using more fluoro. I do use fluoro for leaders on braid, but that is slowly changing to braid/mono or just mono.


----------



## c hook

*FG/Rizzuto finish*

learn this knot and problem solved.

learn this first, very easy. practice it a few time and get it down. again it's very very easy.











now after the 20 wraps do not use the half, but go to the rizzuto finish, the half hitches will loosen up after a couple hours of fishing. see below






it looks complicated but it is actually very simple, just takes a minute more to tie. all about technique. once you learn this knot you won't look back. it's critical to tighten the rizzuto finish good, and then tighten the Fg, make sure they are both tightened properly, or like any knot, it will slip. :texasflag


----------



## Josef789

I tried vanish 6lb test flouro its ok with a little stretch and only problem its the casting distance. I use it on a medium light fast 7ft spinning rod for close range the. I found my self changing it back to 10lb braid and use about 12 ft of flouro leader fg nut works fine. For pier fishing


----------

